# Enkei wheels group buy



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not saying I'm interested, but a link or pictures might help your cause.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

HBCRUZE2017 said:


> anybody down for me to talk to enkie wheels about a group buy and possible custom drilled wheels such as the rpf1 wheel?
> 
> my buddy had some 17"s ones redrilled for sale and i missed out on em and dont want some cheap china made wheels
> 
> let me know wutcha guys think


Oh man those are sweet wheels. Do you have a restriction on finish because I'd be interested in the gold version in 17s


----------



## HBCRUZE2017 (Jan 25, 2018)

usually it has to be the same color but well see what they say


----------

